# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Драйвер для Toshiba Satellite A300-27W

## mazda3

Всем Добрый День!
У меня ноутбук Toshiba Satellite A300-27W модель PSAGCE. Поставил Windows 7 32 bit. Система не нашла драйвер для видео камеры. На официальном сайте Toshiba драйвера для камеры под Windows 7 нет, в интернете тоже нигде не нашел. Подскажите пожалуйста где можно поискать.

----------


## Cheechako

Попробовать поискать на Windows Update; для своего я нашёл ;)

----------

